# Scribing Gouges



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2008)

Got a project coming up where I'm going to need scribing gouge(s) of various sizes. Martin the Woodkateer kindly let me have one that I've re-handled in some English Walnut and then re-ground. I don't know if you've ever tried to re-grind one of these things, but they're fiendishly difficult :x I used a Proxxon mini-drill fitted with a conical wheel for the primary grind and then a smaller one to put on a bevel. I then polished the bevel with felt wheel with a bit of Jewelers Rouge on it, the backs were kept dead flat and finished on the Spyderco:







The other gouge in the pic is one that I picked up from PFT yesterday that was 'orribly mangled...I ground if flat and square on the Tormek last night. I've got to sort it out at the weekend and also make a new handle for it - Rob


----------



## Waka (13 Nov 2008)

What project you got coming up then Rob?


----------



## bugbear (13 Nov 2008)

woodbloke":26phq8i1 said:


> Got a project coming up where I'm going to need scribing gouge(s) of various sizes.



Word of warning; normal gouges can be reground into scribing gouges.

But some (much) older gouges are laminated, and are only hard on the original cutting surface of the tool... which makes the cutting edge of the reground tool a bit soft.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (13 Nov 2008)

That's a really useful posting - I've acquired some rather mangled ones too, and had thought of trying the same method as Rob, but was hoping there might be an easier way.

Andy


----------



## Nigel (13 Nov 2008)

Rob 
Perhaps a silly question but why is it called a scribing gauge as opposed to an in/out canal gauge and what is it used for,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## woodbloke (13 Nov 2008)

Waka":2lbshmud said:


> What project you got coming up then Rob?



A small coffee table that will have lots of curves and shaping elements in it...a couple of different scribing gouges will make the thing easier, will show you at the Ba... :wink: 

Andy wrote:


> I've acquired some rather mangled ones too, and had thought of trying the same method as Rob, but was hoping there might be an easier way.



As far as I'm aware there isn't an easy way to grind and then hone these things

Nigel wrote:


> Perhaps a silly question but why is it called a scribing gauge as opposed to an in/out canal gauge and what is it used for,



Nigel - as has been said many times, no question is ever silly. Say you have a round leg (turned on the lathe) into which goes a standard rectangular sectioned rail with a normal m/t joint. The mortise is cut whilst the leg is square, then turned over-long. A section of the leg is then cut off and used as a template for the shoulder, which of course will now be curved to fit the curvature of the leg. Once the shoulder has been marked out it's cut squarely in the normal way (chisel or shoulder plane) and then undercut to the curve needed with the scribing gouge. Hope this explains just one of the uses for this sort of gouge - Rob


----------



## AndyT (13 Nov 2008)

Nigel asked



> why is it called a scribing gauge as opposed to an in/out canal gauge and what is it used for



It's called a scribing gouge because you use it to cut a scribed joint - ie one where one piece of wood is cut to a profile that fits up against another. For example, on an internal corner on a moulded skirting board, or the intersection of glazing bars.

You need a gouge with the bevel on the inside so you can hold it up straight and bear down directly onto the piece to be cut.

You could call a scribing gouge an in-cannel gouge if you wanted, I think. It's just one of those many times where you can name a tool for its purpose, or for its shape.

Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Nov 2008)

Nigel, 

They are used for scribing mouldings on (casements/skirting boards) where you don't want to mitre the moulding. Mitres can open over time, as you know. Sometimes this scribing or coping, is called a Masons' mitre. 

Some mouldings can't be scribed because of their shape. I can't remember the names of these mouldings, but no doubt Steve Maskery can.

Regards
John


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Nov 2008)

AndyT":mr1lilml said:


> Nigel asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I bought my pair, I asked for a pair of scribing gouges. 'Old Jack' knew exactly what I wanted. I got one of each and a great discount! I suppose if I'd wanted one or the other, I'd have had to ask for in or out!  

I love using these tools, but not so often today. It's all gorn plastique.


----------



## Nigel (13 Nov 2008)

Thanks for all the explanations chaps its not something I have seen done yet,
As they say you learn something new every day especialy on this forum,

Cheers Nigel


----------



## hpl (13 Nov 2008)

Hi all, not much of a hand tool expert, I just use them when I need to, but I sharpen my internal bevel on a narrow wheel on a 6" bench grinder. I've got one wheel that is only 1/2" wide and I have put a curve on it. This is how my first manager used to grind his and it seems to work. I then hone it with a round DMT and then a slip stone. Just thought, I do all my grinding free hand so find it fairly easy, probably not many jigs out there for this sort of thing I suppose.

Johnny B


----------



## marcus (17 Nov 2008)

Hi Johnny



> I've got one wheel that is only 1/2" wide and I have put a curve on it.



I'd be really interested to hear how you put a curve onto the wheel - do you just shape it with a dressing stick or something?

Thanks

Marcus


----------



## Inspector (17 Nov 2008)

http://www.henrytaylortools.co.uk/wwchisel.html

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.as ... 2180,41007

At least one company is still making the chisels. 

If you look at the "view" and "tech" beside the order number for the set of 3 tenon cutters, you'll find a sharpening and honing method that is adaptable to the gouges.


----------



## hpl (17 Nov 2008)

Hi Marcus, your spot on how it's done.

Johnny


----------



## marcus (18 Nov 2008)

Thanks Johnny, I had been looking for a profiled wheel for ages - never occured to me that I could modify a normal one  

Cheers

Marcus


----------



## Chris Knight (19 Nov 2008)

In the same vein as shaping grinding wheels - it's easy to shape slipstones, just grind them to the desired shape.


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Nov 2008)

Another way to do the honing is to make up some MDF wheels, which are easily shaped with a rasp, and hone using some polishing compound on them











Inexpensive and they work really well.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## AndyT (19 Dec 2008)

I just came across this picture of the original non-electric version of the shaped wheel idea, from the David Stanley auctions website:






French, early 19th century, sold for £270. It just goes to prove that there really aren't that many new ideas!

Andy


----------



## Joel Moskowitz (19 Dec 2008)

AndyT":1i3i9q3v said:


> Nigel asked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would disagree. In days of yore tool catalogs listed two types of gouges for woodworking, both available in in-cannel and out-cannel versions. Regular gouges of not fixed radius and scribing gouges which were sold in specfic radius's to match patterns. Patternmakers would buy scribing gouges because they needed to match specific sizes.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Dec 2008)

woodbloke":1yjyzzoa said:


> Got a project coming up where I'm going to need scribing gouge(s) of various sizes. Martin the Woodkateer kindly let me have one that I've re-handled in some English Walnut and then re-ground.
> 
> The ...... and also make a new handle for it - Rob



Rob, 

Do you find the walnut heavy enough for a chisel handle? I need to make three or four myself and I fancied the London Pattern. I don't need something that weighs a ton, but I do prefer handles a little heavier than those on my Ashley Isles dovetail chisels, for instance. (No I'm not changing those! But they are taking some getting used to.)


----------



## bugbear (22 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":2r378tu1 said:


> ...chisel handle? I need to make three or four myself and I fancied the London Pattern.



http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/chiselhandles.html

BugBear


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2008)

Thanks BB. Obliged.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2008)

Benchwayze":212med04 said:


> woodbloke":212med04 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a project coming up where I'm going to need scribing gouge(s) of various sizes. Martin the Woodkateer kindly let me have one that I've re-handled in some English Walnut and then re-ground.
> ...



John - I've used some oddments of English Walnut to make London pattern octagonal handles. I can't say the weight has been a huge issue with me. I like them 'cos they look purdy and don't roll off the bench  BB's link to ABOLPCH (Alf's Best Octagonal London Pattern Chisel Handle) is the one I used, once you get into the swing of making one, they can be knocked out in about 20 mins and I'm not a turner - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Dec 2008)

Cheers Bob.. Yes, I followed the link.. As you say, a practical design for a tool-handle.

Have a a good holidy. I am shutting up shop till the New Year!  
ccasion5:


----------

